# HELLZ YEAH ordered agx's



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

ordered my agx's today, 389 to my door ; ) cant wait, still waiting on the hypercoils to be shipped and then i gotta go get a es kit, also waiting on my rims they should be here on wensday ! im so hyped the nx will be on the road wensday :fluffy: kind of a pointless thread but im mad hyped...


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i got some basics sitting at my folks house. they've been there for about a month, i just hadn't had time to go down there, (been working and schooling alot). kinda pissed that i don't have a full day to devote to it. .


----------



## Freak Style (Jan 14, 2004)

have fun putting on the es kit assumeing your doing the work. Its a real bitch... good luck with all work.

Truett


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

where did you get your AGX's from for 389..cheapest ive seen is 400 on sale(from 449)..


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

i have koni bumpstop, hotshot header, 17 in rims at home.. now beat that. they've been there for over 2mths


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I got tein stech springs, agx struts and koni bump stops all installed on my car..30miles on the suspenion then crashed the car...beat that :fluffy: 

98% fixxed already


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

huskya83 said:


> i have koni bumpstop, hotshot header, 17 in rims at home.. now beat that. they've been there for over 2mths


my rims just came today ; )


----------

